# ASX Listed .com Stocks - List them



## michael_selway (20 June 2006)

.com.au stocks can you name them?

In the All Ords atm

SEK - www.seek.com.au
REA - www.realestate.com.au
WTF - www.wotif.com

any others?

thx

MS


----------



## krisbarry (21 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie Stocks - List their websites*

LV Living (LVL)

http://www.lvliving.com.au/index.asp


----------



## michael_selway (21 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie Stocks - List their websites*



			
				Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> LV Living (LVL)
> 
> http://www.lvliving.com.au/index.asp




thanks but actually not really what i meant!

the companies have to be ".com" originated stocks

thx

Ms


----------



## charttv (21 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie .com Stocks - List them*

adultshop.com

asc 


ahahahaha, that one will never grow tired!


----------



## Joe Blow (21 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie Stocks - List their websites*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> thanks but actually not really what i meant!
> 
> the companies have to be ".com" originated stocks
> 
> ...




Michael, late last night (after a few wines  ) I renamed this thread because I wasn't quite sure what you were asking. However after reading your last post I have renamed it again this morning and hope that it more accurately reflects your original intention.

My apologies for the error.


----------



## scsl (23 June 2006)

TVL - Travel.com.au Limited

just heard of it today!

and yeap, their web site is...... http://www.travel.com.au


----------



## cuttlefish (23 June 2006)

Lasseters.com.au (LAS)


----------



## cuttlefish (23 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie Stocks - List their websites*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> thanks but actually not really what i meant!
> 
> the companies have to be ".com" originated stocks
> 
> ...




actually I'm still a bit confused - do you mean they have to have been around since before the ".com" crash, or they have to operate a website that ends with ".com"?


----------



## michael_selway (23 June 2006)

*Re: Aussie Stocks - List their websites*



			
				cuttlefish said:
			
		

> actually I'm still a bit confused - do you mean they have to have been around since before the ".com" crash, or they have to operate a website that ends with ".com"?




Hi the latter, so LAS doesnt apply above   

thx

MS


----------

